# Tether vs Crate



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread, but now I'm curious.

what problems have people encountered with tethering a puppy at bedtime? We never had any issues with Rayden. We choose to tether because there was no way in heck a crate would have fit in our bedroom. 

We did have a crate and he was trained to use it - though he did hate it. He would get bored in there and tear the door off. But, when I came home he would be in there sleeping. He just didn't like having the door shut.

But we never had tangled puppy. or whining puppy - the first couple "miss my Momma" nights not counting of course. 
Did I ever mention that Rayden was probably one of the easiest dogs ever though? lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First thing is that just generally having a crate trained dog is such a HUGE help in life. So I'm alway going to have a crate trained dog. Help in hotels, motels, when visiting friends/family/relatives (specially in the first few years when the pups aren't 100% reliable). Added to the vet visits that may require the dogs to be in the vet cages (hey, if my dog is already sick they certainly don't need to add the major FREAK OUT to the mix that many non-crate trained dog will experience). 

Plus if you even decide to attend any type of dog trialing down the road, it almost always will benefit from being able to set up your 'space' with a dog crate and using your vehicle instead isn't always the best setup.

Using tether in conjunction with crate training is fine as just another training method for our dogs. I know people that use the crate at night and when they aren't home to train. But when they ARE home use the tether to keep the dog near them at all time.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't tether my dogs. Just my choice, and haven't had the need. I think it's embedded in my brain due to working with horses. I feel safer with my horses in a stall then I would tied, even to the safest structure for a long period of time. I feel safer with my dogs in a crate, then I would tethered - when given the choice.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

MaggieRose, very true. That's the reason we did both. Would never leave him tethered when I wasn't right there beside him. And since I was home nearly all the time, it seemed logical to just continue at night what I did during the day.

Then, when he was tired during the day, it was into the crate for a nap. Or when I was cooking/showering and couldn't keep an eye on him, into the crate. We also worked on crating period off and on throughout the day - starting for a short period and then working up from there. 
Today, he has no problems being crated.


----------

